# NHS treatment



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know of any cases where a couple was allowed a 2nd NHS go in Northern Ireland? We have just found out our cycle failed, no suitable eggs to transfer. 
Thanks


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Do they count it as your NHS go over even if you don't get to egg transfer?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Happy girl I'm so sorry that happened to you. Was there a reason for not getting good eggs?? Who did you see?? Speak to them and see what they think. I would imagine that if you didn't get any eggs then you didn't get a full cycle. 
Good luck sweetie x


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

I haven't heard of it I'm afraid. I know of people who went for their appt with the nurse and collected their drugs to start when af arrived. It didn't as she fell pregnant. As they had collected their drugs this counted as their cycle.

They needed to go private when they needed subsequent treatment. 

Rfc only managed to get one egg from me and they commented at the review there was a process where they could take individual cases to a board or panel to fight for a second round but she told me that I should basically stop treatment as hadn't managed to get pregnant by the 5th round. Lucky didn't follow her professional advice! 

Katie


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. I have a review appointment in December so I'll be asking  what caused it and if that's my go over


----------

